# Parking Brake



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

I have found that the parking brake on my 2004 GTO 6M will generally not hold the car from rolling on any grade at all – even a supermarket parking lot. The dealer told me the parking brake is only engaged if it is pulled up absolutely as far as possible and that there is nothing they can do to adjust it. Has anyone else had any problems with the parking brake?


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Tell your dealer to adjust it or to replace components. It has to be the simplest device I've ever seen for a parking brake.

I know the state inspection laws here in pennsylvania require that a parking brake be functional. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

*parking brake*

it aint rocket scientry you late model dummies!!! back up and slam on the brakes approx 3 to 4 times and they will self adjust,done it my self on my 1970 and my 2004!!! for rookies and novices try not to hit anything!
dismissed!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> it aint rocket scientry you late model dummies!!! back up and slam on the brakes approx 3 to 4 times and they will self adjust,done it my self on my 1970 and my 2004!!! for rookies and novices try not to hit anything!
> dismissed!


i thought that was how one adjusts the rear drum brakes on a car. I thought the parking brake worked on a cable, and on some cars a separate shoe altogether.

And I too am not thrilled with the parking brake on my 04. I plan on having it adjusted when I bring it in with all my complaints in a few months.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

When I said it is the simplest park brake I have ever seen I wasn't kidding. The unit is nothing more than a spring steel circle with bonded lining and a manually adjustable actuation lever. Generally the newer park brake cables do not stretch, so if the p brake does not hold, it is because the lined spring steel circle is off center and has worn it's lining from dragging. The lining most likely will still be in good condition, but the manual adjuster will need adjusticated along with the inspection and centering of the circle  .


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Tom said:


> i thought that was how one adjusts the rear drum brakes on a car. I thought the parking brake worked on a cable, and on some cars a separate shoe altogether.
> 
> And I too am not thrilled with the parking brake on my 04. I plan on having it adjusted when I bring it in with all my complaints in a few months.


And I'm not too thrilled with this Newbs attitude.



ramairws6 said:


> it aint rocket scientry you late model dummies!!! back up and slam on the brakes approx 3 to 4 times and they will self adjust,done it my self on my 1970 and my 2004!!! for rookies and novices try not to hit anything!
> dismissed!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Bad attitude with good advice is one thing. What we have is attitude with flat out wrong advice preached like gospel! I agree with you. :rofl: 

And as it stands I have 208 posts to your 207 :cool


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

*parking brake*

while you guys split the atom ill go on thru the fog,but explain to me why
the e brake handle gets lower and lower while i back up?????? you guys
call it what you want perhaps its magic performed by chief pontiac because
im a true believer!!!!! the rear spin stops here! by the way that red firechicken whats the real et on it??????


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

Apply the park brale and count the clicks. It should take a min. of 4 and a max of 6. Minor adjustments are preformed under the boot of the park brake. If you still don't have the require number of clicks then there is an adjustment on the rear rotors.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I know C5 Corvettes have the same problem. My father's is pretty weak, and my roomate's old C5 also had the same trouble... Unfortunately a week after purchasing the car, my roomate found out the parking brake really doesn't hold the car very well... He needed a new front bumper after that one.


----------

